# Meet Aurora the hedgehog (also some pics of Pagan)



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Meet Aurora our newest addition,


















And Pagan who's in my siggy as "Ember" but we changed her name.
She was bred by us.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Think I've asked you this before  how easy are they to look after ?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Have I seen these beauties on Facebook? x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:001_wub: They are gorgeous!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are beautiful, are you keeping your DEW boy?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> they are beautiful, are you keeping your DEW boy?


Yes  I decided he was a bit too special to let go. Especially with me hand rearing the litter.:001_wub:


----------

